# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Robert Redford: Its Time for Trumps Dictator-Like Presidency to End

## fortis

> *Actor and filmmaker Robert Redford has accused President Donald Trump of launching a dictator-like attack on the values of the United States, declaring that his monarchy in disguise must quickly come to an end.*


https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...idency-to-end/

----------

Common (11-26-2019),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2019),dinosaur (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Retiredat50 (11-26-2019),RMNIXON (11-26-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

What a maroon.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Common (11-26-2019),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),MisterVeritis (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019),texmaster (11-26-2019)

----------


## Common

Its time for hollywood to piss off and move to Iran

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2019),Kodiak (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

Yep, go piss up a rope, Redford.  You're a well-known loon.

----------

Common (11-26-2019),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2019),Daily Bread (11-26-2019),Hillofbeans (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

Does the fool know that Trump is nowhere near abusing Executive Privilege as Obama did? Has he tried to subvert the Constitution with his mighty pen like DACA for example? Has he bribed a country with piles of CASH (literally) to get a bad deal he could brag about?

 :Lame:

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),APACHERAT (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2019),Hillofbeans (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),MisterVeritis (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

I guess he doesn't, and neither does Bobby "Imminent Stroke" De Niro.  Doesn't he have actual projects, movies, anything else to keep him busy besides this delusional hatred of President Trump?

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

The only people dictating morals around here are the dumbass liberals.

They're trying to institutionalize their misguided beliefs into law, and I for one ain't gonna let them.

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Lummy (11-26-2019)

----------


## Quark

Funny how I thought the last president was Dictator-in- Chief.

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),riderboy (11-26-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

The Democrats seem to be just fine with President Trump doing everything on his own.   :Dontknow:   I don't see any of them doing anything constructive to help!  

Redford just needs to chill.  Maybe he is just too involved with the Hollyweird crowd to understand that the rest of us just don't give a damn what stupid old actors think.

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Hillofbeans (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019),riderboy (11-26-2019)

----------


## APACHERAT

*Robert Redford and "Hanoi" Jane Fonda*

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

It kills me these Hollywood types toss out words like "dicatator", "racist" or "nazi" with no facts to back it up.

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Retiredat50 (11-26-2019),RMNIXON (11-26-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> It kills me these Hollywood types toss out words like "dicatator", "racist" or "nazi" with no facts to back it up.


I was thinking the same thing.  There are tons of articles and interviews of people attacking Trump, but even though they claim he is this or that, they never actually cite any examples of the behavior.

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Kodiak (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

Yikes!  How old is he now?

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

He certainly did not age well did he?  My guess is his brain doesn't look much different than his face.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

womens rights.jpg


Insert any group here.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> It kills me these Hollywood types toss out words like "dicatator", "racist" or "nazi" with no facts to back it up.


Nobody wrote that into the script

----------

Kodiak (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Retiredat50 (11-26-2019)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> *Robert Redford and "Hanoi" Jane Fonda*


Damn but he isn't aging well.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Lummy

> 


Jos A Banks sportcoat over a Fruit-of-the-Loom T:  - 5
No spaghetti stains: +1
Looks like Steve Winwood: + 2.
Youthful head of hair: +10

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yikes!  How old is he now?


He is 83 believe it or not.  Looks older doesn't he?

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the old geezer Redford is full of shit .. off his rocker.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Quark

Eastwood is almost 90 and looks way better than Redford.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),RMNIXON (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Eastwood is almost 90 and looks way better than Redford.


SO much better!

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

maybe the Flatheads will kill him off in his Jeremiah Johnson sequel and the peace will reign supreme.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Lummy

> SO much better!


"It's the Water" in all that Olympia beer he has put away. LOL

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),Quark (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

Redford just LOOKS dissolute; has he ingested massive quantities of drugs or alcohol?  His skin texture and appearance reminds me of someone who guzzles scotch all day, every day.

----------

Daily Bread (11-26-2019),Hillofbeans (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...idency-to-end/


It's time for meteor to take out california and all the pedowood scum.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Daily Bread (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> He is 83 believe it or not.  Looks older doesn't he?


Yea but he's doing his part to keep Clairol hair dye in business.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Yea but he's doing his part to keep Clairol hair dye in business.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

is that what it is. here i thought it was do to his strict adherence to Countess Bathory's youth regime.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> is that what it is. here i thought it was do to his strict adherence to Countess Bathory's youth regime.



 :Wtf20:

----------

Daily Bread (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> 


hair dyed by 14yo virgin girls blood from bathing in it twice a week.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I think he is just trying to relive his youth and he really believes himself to be Bob Woodward.  He's thinking "I took down Nixon, I can do the same to Trump"

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## riderboy

Another sawed off has been half witted actor who thinks his opinion matters.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),jirqoadai (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Funny how I thought the last president was Dictator-in- Chief.


I thought he was just a d...

(Better not.  Might spoil my pure as the driven snow rep here.)

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> I think he is just trying to relive his youth and he really believes himself to be Bob Woodward.  He's thinking "I took down Nixon, I can do the same to Trump"


Interesting take.  Probably insightful, actually.

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## DLLS

Another has been wanting to be relevant again.

Did he come up with his own words or was he reading someone else's?

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Jim Scott

Robert Redford's prime time ended a long time ago. 

Today, at a dissolute-looking 83, he is no longer famous (to anyone under 70...and even then) and his utterly predictable and inane political opinions are irrelevant to most Americans.

*Jim*

----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-26-2019),Hillofbeans (11-26-2019),jirqoadai (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019),RMNIXON (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Interesting take.  Probably insightful, actually.


Coming from me, of course it is!

----------

2cent (11-26-2019),Brat (11-26-2019),Lone Gunman (11-26-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I thought he was just a d...
> 
> (Better not.  Might spoil my pure as the driven snow rep here.)


the monkey king?

cs'er in chief?

----------

Brat (11-26-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Coming from me, of course it is!


I dunno.  How much faith can be placed in a man's word who bites birds?


(I did not just say that.  But I bet you eat dead fish, too!)

----------

Brat (11-26-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I dunno.  How much faith can be placed in a man's word who bites birds?
> 
> 
> (I did not just say that.  But I bet you eat dead fish, too!)


Hey, do you think Frankenstein only eats hot dogs out of beer mugs??

As for the fish, well who likes them wiggling as they do down?

----------

